# What's good on tv?



## JustJazzie

I don't usually watch tv. Unfortunately it's time to start putting my treadmill back to good use again, and I can't read while I (pretend to) run.

We don't have netflix and can't stream anything so I'm looking for shows on "regular" cable that I can start recording things to watch while I am sprinting.
I am a big believer in the thought that-
"Every time a reality show plays on tv, a book dies"
So I am open to anything except reality shows and anything too graphic/violent.

Is there anything good on tv anymore? What shows do you watch?


----------



## waday

Currently on 'regular' cable, the wife and I are watching:

Downton Abbey
Sherlock
Jane the Virgin
New Girl (which was ok at first but I don't care for it anymore)
Mindy
Brooklyn Nine Nine
Marry Me
Jimmy Fallon
However, when I run, I usually turn on Netflix or Hulu and put on a show that I don't need to pay attention to, just something to distract me for 30 minutes. I find running (at least on the treadmill) to be incredibly boring.

ETA: TV isn't what it used to be and consists mainly of a few minutes of show between large gaps of commercials.


----------



## JustJazzie

waday said:


> Currently on 'regular' cable, the wife and I are watching:
> 
> Downton Abbey
> Sherlock
> Jane the Virgin
> New Girl (which was ok at first but I don't care for it anymore)
> Mindy
> Brooklyn Nine Nine
> Marry Me
> Jimmy Fallon
> However, when I run, I usually turn on Netflix or Hulu and put on a show that I don't need to pay attention to, just something to distract me for 30 minutes. I find running (at least on the treadmill) to be incredibly boring.
> 
> ETA: TV isn't what it used to be and consists mainly of a few minutes of show between large gaps of commercials.


Thanks, I'll look those up! 

Yes, I need something mindless. I tried watching last man standing and it wasn't as funny when I was cursing the timer and wanting to die. Hmm, I wonder why? :giggle: I've been watching old episodes of house but they are extra boring since I've seen them all already.


----------



## waday

JustJazzie said:


> Thanks, I'll look those up!
> 
> Yes, I need something mindless. I tried watching last man standing and it wasn't as funny when I was cursing the timer and wanting to die. Hmm, I wonder why? :giggle: I've been watching old episodes of house but they are extra boring since I've seen them all already.


Some may be better suited to the treadmill than others. For example, I'm not sure Downton Abbey would be good for the treadmill. Same with Sherlock (but, if I recall, Sherlock only comes on once every two years and is only three episodes a season.. that said, the wife and I are terribly hooked on that show).

Also, most of those are 30 minute comedies. Jane the Virgin is light and funny, but it's an hour-long.

And, I'm not sure of the type of shows you like or want to watch on the treadmill. I like comedies best, but sometimes I find myself watching documentaries for some reason?

I'd have different recommendations if you had Netflix.


----------



## limr

Depends on what you consider 'reality shows' I suppose. If you mean the Housewives or the Kardashians, then yes. But what about things like Top Chef or Project Runway? They do tend to dramatize things a bit and focus on tension amongst the contestants, but it can be interesting to watch the process and work of creative people. There are other competitive type cooking shows on the Food Network, I think, if you like that sort of thing.

Otherwise, I'm not really sure. I'm sort of addicted to Law and Order, but not sure if that's considered graphic or violent. There's a new channel in the cable lineup that might or might not be in your area. It's called MeTV and it airs a bunch of old shows - Hawaii Five-O, MASH, The Brady Bunch, Wonder Woman...it can be fun to watch a little for nostalgia's sake. The only bad thing is that it might ruin some of the shows for you when you realize just how bad they were  Here's where you can check if you get the channel or not: MeTV Network Where to Watch MeTV


----------



## waday

limr said:


> Otherwise, I'm not really sure. I'm sort of addicted to Law and Order, but not sure if that's considered graphic or violent. There's a new channel in the cable lineup that might or might not be in your area. It's called MeTV and it airs a bunch of old shows - Hawaii Five-O, MASH, The Brady Bunch, Wonder Woman...it can be fun to watch a little for nostalgia's sake. The only bad thing is that it might ruin some of the shows for you when you realize just how bad they were  Here's where you can check if you get the channel or not: MeTV Network Where to Watch MeTV


Definitely agree with Law and Order. I am addicted. For a while, all I watched while running was The Brady Bunch. My wife made fun of me. 

Also, the shows I listed are on basic cable--NBC, Fox, ABC, CBS, PBS, etc.


----------



## JustJazzie

waday said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'll look those up!
> 
> Yes, I need something mindless. I tried watching last man standing and it wasn't as funny when I was cursing the timer and wanting to die. Hmm, I wonder why? :giggle: I've been watching old episodes of house but they are extra boring since I've seen them all already.
> 
> 
> 
> Some may be better suited to the treadmill than others. For example, I'm not sure Downton Abbey would be good for the treadmill. Same with Sherlock (but, if I recall, Sherlock only comes on once every two years and is only three episodes a season.. that said, the wife and I are terribly hooked on that show).
> 
> Also, most of those are 30 minute comedies. Jane the Virgin is light and funny, but it's an hour-long.
> 
> And, I'm not sure of the type of shows you like or want to watch on the treadmill. I like comedies best, but sometimes I find myself watching documentaries for some reason?
> 
> I'd have different recommendations if you had Netflix.
Click to expand...

I will look into Jane the Virgin then, definitely! No netflix here, we don't have unlimited internet.


limr said:


> Depends on what you consider 'reality shows' I suppose. If you mean the Housewives or the Kardashians, then yes. But what about things like Top Chef or Project Runway? They do tend to dramatize things a bit and focus on tension amongst the contestants, but it can be interesting to watch the process and work of creative people. There are other competitive type cooking shows on the Food Network, I think, if you like that sort of thing.
> 
> Otherwise, I'm not really sure. I'm sort of addicted to Law and Order, but not sure if that's considered graphic or violent. There's a new channel in the cable lineup that might or might not be in your area. It's called MeTV and it airs a bunch of old shows - Hawaii Five-O, MASH, The Brady Bunch, Wonder Woman...it can be fun to watch a little for nostalgia's sake. The only bad thing is that it might ruin some of the shows for you when you realize just how bad they were  Here's where you can check if you get the channel or not: MeTV Network Where to Watch MeTV


I can't watch the food network, especially when on the treadmill. It makes.  SO HUNGRY. The Brady bunch might be fun! I've never really watched law and order! That might be a good idea too. I'll check out what old shows I can find. I used to really enjoy the facts of life, and I love Lucy, maybe I can find some of those!


----------



## Derrel

The Americans, on FX, has been a good TV series, now starting its third season.  Another show, a brand new show, is Better Call Saul, a sort of prequel to Breaking Bad. It's been great in its first two episodes.


----------



## JustJazzie

Derrel said:


> The Americans, on FX, has been a good TV series, now starting its third season.  Another show, a brand new show, is Better Call Saul, a sort of prequel to Breaking Bad. It's been great in its first two episodes.


Awesome! I'll look those up too, thanks!


----------



## snowbear

My lovely wife leans toward the dramas: Rookie Blue, Revenge, and Chicago Fire.  We do watch a lot of **** Network, but I won't mention any of the shows.


----------



## limr

Derrel said:


> The Americans, on FX, has been a good TV series, now starting its third season.  Another show, a brand new show, is Better Call Saul, a sort of prequel to Breaking Bad. It's been great in its first two episodes.



DERREL!!!


----------



## Derrel

LEONORE!!!


----------



## minicoop1985

What's good on TV is OMG DERREL'S BACK! 

What's good on TV these days? I have no idea. All I get to watch are children's shows.


----------



## limr

Derrel said:


> LEONORE!!!


----------



## snowbear

minicoop1985 said:


> All I get to watch are children's shows.


You may be better off.


----------



## snowbear

Derrel said:


> LEONORE!!!


Glad you are back from your adventure.


----------



## Overread

OMG DERREL!
where you been - did you go fishing - did you catch anything - did you did you what where why how who are you? 



snowbear said:


> minicoop1985 said:
> 
> 
> 
> All I get to watch are children's shows.
> 
> 
> 
> You may be better off.
Click to expand...


Only if its re-runs from the 80-90s cartoons


----------



## SnappingShark

My list comprises of:

NCIS
Madame Secretary
The Good Wife
CSI (and hopefully CSI cyber, soon)
Scorpion
Luther (uK show)
Stalker
Downton Abbey
State of Affairs
and Backstrom cos it's filmed in Portland, OR and I wanna get in on a few shots!


----------



## terri

Derrel said:


> The Americans, on FX, has been a good TV series, now starting its third season.  Another show, a brand new show, is Better Call Saul, a sort of prequel to Breaking Bad. It's been great in its first two episodes.


*waves at Derrel*   Hi, honey!!!    Missed you!

I have both new episodes of Better Call Saul on the DVR, ready for the weekend.   No spoilers, now...

...so, don't just stand there...record something.


----------



## Heather Koch

Get ready!!!

Scorpion
Stalker
State of Affairs
Blacklist
Hawaii-Five-O
The Alaskan Bush People
How To Get Away With Murder
The Mentalist
Rehab Addict (HGTV)
Fixer Upper (HGTV)
Shark Tank
Parenthood (just ended two weeks ago)
Dual Survivor

Reality TV (Figured I'd throw some good ones out there)
The Real World
The Challenge
Survivor
Big Brother
Bachelor
American Idol
The Voice


ETC, etc.


----------



## SquarePeg

Modern Family.  It's on pretty much 24/7 on one station or another and it's funny.  You can watch the same episode again and find 10 funny things that you missed the first time around (at least I can). 

If you like scifi/out there stuff, check out Orphan Black on BBCA.   

Breaking Bad, if you've never seen it (I think it's available on demand).


----------



## snerd

I have no idea what all of those shows listed above are. I don't watch network or cable TV, and the Dish is mainly just for movies.  Since you don't stream, that limits my suggestions. I mainly use only Netfilx, Hulu and Amazon Prime Video. Some of these "may' be available through other means available to you?

1. Justified....... I'm on season 2 now, excellent series!

2. Beaking Bad..... of course. And like Derrell said, Better Call Saul. I haven't watched it, will wait for  Netflex to watch them all over a couple of weeks. But it can't go wrong as a spinoff of BB!

3. Weeds..... another great series! Mary-Louise Parker rocks in it!

4. Arrested Development........... Funniest series since Mash for me. Hilarious!!

.........................


----------



## Heather Koch

Netflix has some great shows^

Prison Break
The Killing
Fringe
Alias


----------



## Fred Berg

One of the best things on TV is the off button.


----------



## shefjr

snerd said:


> 1. Justified....... I'm on season 2 now, excellent series!
> 
> 2. Beaking Bad..... of course. And like Derrell said, Better Call Saul. I haven't watched it, will wait for  Netflex to watch them all over a couple of weeks. But it can't go wrong as a spinoff of BB!
> 
> 
> .........................



Justified is my favorite show. You get a winner for that snerd. Lol!
Breaking bad was also an excelant series.
I enjoy Modern Family and the Big Bang theory, both of which are syndicated so they are on all the time.


----------



## Braineack

SquarePeg said:


> Breaking Bad, if you've never seen it (I think it's available on demand).



seriously this before you waste time on any other show.  We waited so long to watch it, just finished up the series on Thursday--Never seen a better TV show.


----------



## snerd

Fred Berg said:


> One of the best things on TV is the off button.


But that has nothing to do with her question.  ??


----------



## JustJazzie

Braineack said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Bad, if you've never seen it (I think it's available on demand).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously this before you waste time on any other show.  We waited so long to watch it, just finished up the series on Thursday--Never seen a better TV show.
Click to expand...

Just did a search for it, and nothing is popping up on the DVR. :-(


----------



## JustJazzie

Fred Berg said:


> One of the best things on TV is the off button.


I agree! I don't watch it often at all. But again, I need something to help me survive the torture that is a treadmill.


----------



## snowbear

JustJazzie said:


> Fred Berg said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the best things on TV is the off button.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! I don't watch it often at all. But again, I need something to help me survive the torture that is a treadmill.
Click to expand...


Do you have an iPod or mp3 player?  Your favorite music may be better than the visual assaults.


----------



## Fred Berg

JustJazzie said:


> Fred Berg said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the best things on TV is the off button.
> 
> 
> 
> I agree! I don't watch it often at all. But again, I need something to help me survive the torture that is a treadmill.
Click to expand...


Radio or audio books are a good alternative!


----------



## Fred Berg

snerd said:


> Fred Berg said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the best things on TV is the off button.
> 
> 
> 
> But that has nothing to do with her question.  ??
Click to expand...


Questions: Is there anything good on tv anymore? What shows do you watch?

I think my response is relevant to both. But hey, no offence, I'm a radio person


----------



## gsgary

Only good tv in the UK features Guy Martin, Guy Martin Speed, Our Guy in India


----------



## SquarePeg

gsgary said:


> Only good tv in the UK features Guy Martin, Guy Martin Speed, Our Guy in India



Really?  I've been watching Broadchurch and really like it.  Catching season 2 (I think you Brits call it series 2) on graboid.


----------



## snerd

Fred Berg said:


> snerd said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fred Berg said:
> 
> 
> 
> One of the best things on TV is the off button.
> 
> 
> 
> But that has nothing to do with her question.  ??
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Questions: Is there anything good on tv anymore? What shows do you watch?
> 
> I think my response is relevant to both. But hey, no offence, I'm a radio person
Click to expand...

Oh, no offense. Just trying out my positive, understanding side.   

It usually backfires, as seen above.


----------



## Scoody

A show I have gotten hooked on is _Empire_ on Fox.  Great story.  Great music.  Tarrence Howard as the patriarch is awesome.

More in a Reality type vein is _Appalachian Outlaws_ on History.  Hillbillies going all gangsta with each other over Ginseng.


----------



## unpopular

You know why they call television a "medium"? Because nothing on it is rare or well done.

Speaking of rare, medium and well done, Bob's Burgers (Fox) is about the only thing we watch anymore band we watch it online - got rid of th TV after our son tried to fix the monitor with a screw driver.

Is Ghost Mine still on Sci-Fi? I'd say it's a "reality show" but everyone knows that it's bogus and is kind of fun in that corny way.


----------



## runnah

Besides video games, game of thrones and F1 races I don't watch too much TV.


----------



## snerd

Just got a PS4 for the grandson! Yeah, the grandson!!


----------



## cgw

Don't know if the Canadian-Irish series "Vikings" is available--much better than a show that only exists because somebody saw _Game of Thrones_ and said, “Let’s do our version of that” should ever have been. Wonderful Danish TV series on Netflix: "The Bridge," the original "The Killing," and "Dicte." BBC's "Ripper Street."


----------



## JustJazzie

runnah said:


> Besides video games, game of thrones and F1 races I don't watch too much TV.





snerd said:


> Just got a PS4 for the grandson! Yeah, the grandson!!


We just gave away our Xbox and wii with all the games last week. The ps3 is going next when we get the blue ray setup. I think this thread has proved there isn't anything (I consider) good on tv. *sigh* our contract is up this month and were just gonna cancel it. I think I'm gonna have to buy some music. I usually listen to Pandora but the beat just isn't right for sprinting. (Or as my fitness pal degradingly calls it , "jogging" )


----------



## runnah

Dibbs on the PS3?!


----------



## BillM

Sports, just watch sports. Well that and Big Giant Swords, now that's entertainment lol


----------



## JustJazzie

runnah said:


> Dibbs on the PS3?!


I dunno if DH will be willing to ship it, but I'll ask.


----------



## runnah

JustJazzie said:


> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dibbs on the PS3?!
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno if DH will be willing to ship it, but I'll ask.
Click to expand...


I could send some swag your way.


----------



## snerd

Grandson has a PS3, replaced by a PS4, at Christmas. I'll ask him if he wants to get rid of it.


----------



## JustJazzie

runnah said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> runnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dibbs on the PS3?!
> 
> 
> 
> I dunno if DH will be willing to ship it, but I'll ask.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I could send some swag your way.
Click to expand...

I asked DH, he says you can have it if you're willing to cover shipping. Pm me if you're still interested and we can figure out the details.


----------



## Braineack

JustJazzie said:


> Braineack said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> Breaking Bad, if you've never seen it (I think it's available on demand).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously this before you waste time on any other show.  We waited so long to watch it, just finished up the series on Thursday--Never seen a better TV show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just did a search for it, and nothing is popping up on the DVR. :-(
Click to expand...


If you're a product of the 90's you may enjoy Hindsight on VH1.


----------



## waday

On Netflix, we watched the first episode of House of Cards yesterday. I'm hooked.

Granted, it's not as good as The West Wing, but it'll do.


----------



## waday

Has anyone started watching "The Crown" on Netflix? Only two episodes in, and I'm loving it.

Also, "Westworld". Wow. Awesome.


----------



## jcdeboever

I haven't turned the TV on since the Patriots / Steelers game.


----------



## waday

jcdeboever said:


> I haven't turned the TV on since the Patriots / Steelers game.


Unless you're going for a specific show, or are avoiding the news stations, probably a good thing.


----------



## jcdeboever

waday said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't turned the TV on since the Patriots / Steelers game.
> 
> 
> 
> Unless you're going for a specific show, or are avoiding the news stations, probably a good thing.
Click to expand...


I really never been a TV guy. I watch the occasional movie but really never been that interested in it. Can't watch news at all.


----------



## waday

jcdeboever said:


> I really never been a TV guy.


I am on and off with TV. I've generally found that the shows I like aren't on "TV" at all--they're on Netflix, Amazon Prime, HBO, etc. And PBS shows.


----------



## SquarePeg

I plan to watch The Crown.  It fits in with my current British obsession.  I still need to finish the last 2 of WestWorld.  Bernard!!!!!!!


----------



## waday

SquarePeg said:


> I plan to watch The Crown.  It fits in with my current British obsession.  I still need to finish the last 2 of WestWorld.  Bernard!!!!!!!


If you like British-themed shows, I'm pretty sure you'll like The Crown. The wife and I are loving it so far.

Oooo.. Westworld! So freaking good. We kept seeing friends talk about it, so we kinda begrudgingly started it. Wow, we're glad we did.


----------



## SquarePeg

waday said:


> We kept seeing friends talk about it, so we kinda begrudgingly started it. Wow, we're glad we did.



That is how I felt about Breaking Bad.  I was thinking "STFU about this show already" then I watched it and was totally sucked in.


----------



## waday

SquarePeg said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> We kept seeing friends talk about it, so we kinda begrudgingly started it. Wow, we're glad we did.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is how I felt about Breaking Bad.  I was thinking "STFU about this show already" then I watched it and was totally sucked in.
Click to expand...

Yes, same here!

The one show that (some) people still can't believe we don't/didn't watch is The Walking Dead. We just couldn't get into it. We tried so many times (i.e., we watched four episodes), and we just couldn't do it.

There was another show about the end of civilization as we know it (several years ago); the name is escaping me at the moment. But, I couldn't stand it. It made no scientific/physical sense. Things went wrong, as they always do in these shows, and planes were literally falling out of the sky while spinning. If the engines fail in a plane, it turns into a glider. How do planes start spinning? Then, it was like "5 years later" and some cars were completely rusted on the outside while others were totally fine. I'm pretty sure a Prius won't rust in 5 years, even when left outside for 5 years. I just couldn't get past the things that were so completely scientifically wrong. (Like how the grass was manicured in a couple scenes of The Walking Dead... ehhhhh...)


----------



## SquarePeg

I do watch TWD but since it's about zombies, I can easily add that suspension of reality to include people cutting their grass lol.


----------



## waday

Haha, touche.


----------



## waday

The wife and I are catching up on Doc Martin.

We actually started watching it by accident halfway through the series. It came on directly after another show we were watching. We liked it so much, we decided to go back and start it from the beginning. It definitely helps that it's on Netflix.


----------



## SquarePeg

What's that about?


----------



## waday

SquarePeg said:


> What's that about?


It's a comedy/drama about Doctor Martin Ellingham. He was a brilliant and successful surgeon at a prestigious hospital in London, but then he gets a fear of blood. He has to stop practicing as a surgeon, so he becomes a general practitioner in a small village where his aunt lives.

He's frustrated with the locals, and vice versa. He has a serious lack of social skills, and he's pretty much an emotionless grouch.

I feel like one may be tempted to compare it to _House_, but it's not the same. I prefer Doc Martin to House. But, I did enjoy watching House.

ETA: It's a British show.


----------



## ShaySolomon

The walking dead.


----------



## waday

The Detectorists


----------



## compur

nothing


----------



## jcdeboever

waday said:


> The wife and I are catching up on Doc Martin.
> 
> We actually started watching it by accident halfway through the series. It came on directly after another show we were watching. We liked it so much, we decided to go back and start it from the beginning. It definitely helps that it's on Netflix.


I love Dr. Martin inks


----------



## weepete

waday said:


> The Detectorists



I really enjoyed that series, thought it was cracking!


----------



## weepete

Just finished watching The Looming Tower, worth a watch though it does come across as one guy's particular version of events.

Started watching Sucession, it's good but a bit slow. Quite shakesperian in a way, though I do think it would have been better with swords and a few dragons but that my just be my GoT withdrawl.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

Yellowstone. Much violence, sex and language...almost like The Sopranos on horseback


----------



## waday

weepete said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Detectorists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really enjoyed that series, thought it was cracking!
Click to expand...

The wife and I are catching up on Netflix. They only have the first two seasons, so I guess we’ll have to figure out how to watch season 3.


----------



## RowdyRay

waday said:


> weepete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Detectorists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really enjoyed that series, thought it was cracking!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The wife and I are catching up on Netflix. They only have the first two seasons, so I guess we’ll have to figure out how to watch season 3.
Click to expand...


Watched it on Netflix as well. Enjoyed it. But I like the quirky, weird shows. Lol.


----------



## waday

weepete said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Detectorists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really enjoyed that series, thought it was cracking!
Click to expand...




RowdyRay said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> weepete said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Detectorists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I really enjoyed that series, thought it was cracking!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The wife and I are catching up on Netflix. They only have the first two seasons, so I guess we’ll have to figure out how to watch season 3.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Watched it on Netflix as well. Enjoyed it. But I like the quirky, weird shows. Lol.
Click to expand...


Just finished the series, watching all of season 3 online. I had no idea that they weren't making a season 4, but I am happy with how season 3 ended.

Simon and Garfunkel, LOL. That cracked me up for the entire series.


----------



## Rick Waldroup

The Americans
Vikings
Animal Kingdom
Orphan Black

Just to name a few.

I am surprised by how many here are critical of television.  We live in a golden age for the medium. The quality of the programming and extremely high production values has resulted in some of the best television we have ever seen.  A huge reason for this golden age is The Sopranos.  That was a game changer.  There were others before it (Twin Peaks, etc) but The Sopranos raised the bar to a new level, and in my opinion,  is the greatest American television show ever produced.  I am a child of the 60's so I know what bad television is....


----------



## crzyfotopeeple

YouTube Original: Kobra Kai. A continuation of the Karate Kid. Good stuff!


----------



## waday

The wife and I just finished re-watching the Harry Potter movies. We bought them in a Blu-ray set that was on sale. I always forget how much I like them. And how dark they get. Love it.

Next time I can't find my keys, I'll try Accio keys, but I don't think it'll work.



crzyfotopeeple said:


> YouTube Original: Kobra Kai. A continuation of the Karate Kid. Good stuff!


I've heard good things about that! I would love to see it, but I don't have a YouTube subscription... and I already have too many subscriptions to start a new one.


----------



## Sabber

Downton Abbey series really chic. I prefer movies or Discovery Channel. I do not like TV shows. I like the series, I would be in your place, I have connected Netflix.


----------



## RowdyRay

Not TV, but Netflix. "Russian Doll". Unreal! Groundhog Day with a major twist. Called several friends and they had already binged it. Lol. If you've seen "Orange is the new black", you'll recognize some faces.

Oh, and I really liked "The Kominsky Method".


----------



## Jeff15

Lots of good stuff on Amazon Prime..........


----------



## Fujidave

I watch some Crime and History, and that`s about it.


----------

